# Buying tools private sale how to try and avoid buying stolen tools.



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

m1911 said:


> It's probably for the best... you would have gone there and she'd offer you a third of what you're asking... [email protected]#%ing CL people...


You know went back and forth for two weeks. She some personal situation that delayed her response. I deliberately said to her my price was firm and didn't want to go through all of this and then be haggled. She said not at all the price was good. 
All said and done her husband pulled the plug.
And it's still sitting in the dining room


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Tom M said:


> You know went back and forth for two weeks. She some personal situation that delayed her response. I deliberately said to her my price was firm and didn't want to go through all of this and then be haggled. She said not at all the price was good.
> All said and done her husband pulled the plug.
> And it's still sitting in the dining room


Damn Craigslist time wasters :blink:


----------



## Sisyphus (Nov 1, 2010)

m1911 said:


> Damn Craigslist time wasters :blink:


That's why I have a basement with too many old, largely unused and even forgotten tools ("Don't remember buying that."). I'd rather give something to a friend than advertise it for $100 have someone bargain it down to $60 then ask if I could deliver it.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Lettusbee said:


> Synonymous with oodles. What is you, ignant?


I think the proper spelling is "ignit"


----------



## Snoogens1 (Jan 22, 2020)

When you buy tools online at sites like craiglist or offer up i find its pretty easy to distinguish what’s legit and what isn’t I tell you the trick. If you go online and see a tool you want and the price is just to good meet with the person and check the tool out, if the tools not brand new and has a little wear and tear on it examine it closer for some kind of handwritten initialing or numbering or both, almost every single coworker and person I’ve met from other fields label/mark their tools immediately. Now if the tool is brand new not used and the price is too good to be true grab that **** ask the person who’s selling if they have anything else like it and say thank you when done and leave. You can sleep easy when you get home knowing that at least once now in your life you ****ed Home Depot instead of the other way around.


----------

